# .327 Fed. Magnum



## N3OKI (Apr 23, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has bought or shot the Tarus in 327 fed. mag. Am looking at it for my wife. Like the idea of 6 shot's in a small frame. Not to mention the different ammo available for it. SHe has already said no to 9mm. (after shooting my PF9) and also no to 40SW (shot my Glock 23). ANy help would be nice.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

The Taurus is the ideal platform for he .327 Fed Mag. As this is a new cartridge and its future still unknown (I got bit by the .32 H&R Mag demise) the Taurus is an economical purchase and won't break you later if ammo runs out. You will still have gotten your money's worth out of the revolver. 

I have an 85ULBH in .38 Spcl and love it. Go for it, sounds like a nice ladies' gun!


----------

